# Samsung 3D still and video camera



## iMagic (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/samsung-nx300-camera-switches-seamlessly-from-2d-to-3d-2013013/

I guess naming anything Canon 3D without actual 3D pictures would be very confusing.


----------



## NotABunny (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like Canon no longer has to fear Sony, it has to fear Samsung.


----------

